# Anxiety and OCD (I feel like I’m crazy) - can anyone relate?



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi - maybe someone could help put me at ease?? I've always had a little bit of OCD but recently (after a major cut in my thyroid meds to help reduce panic from being over medicated) it seems to have gotten really bad - it's tsken on a type of hyper awareness - how do we breathe, how do we think thoughts etc etc. what is going on?? Can anyone relate to this? Did it improve as your thyroid balanced? I'm currently working on getting back up to my normal thyroid levels after the drs cut the meds down. I feel like I'm going nuts - thanks for any input

I've previously posted labs in another thread - short story is no Hashimotos but went on a very wild ride from over medicated to under medicated (hyper to hypo in 7 weeks)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you could post your latest labs in your "signature" that would be more helpful than sending people to look in your previous threads.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.

As far as your symptoms - you sound like you are having anxiety - ask your doctor for something to help anxiety. Moving thyroid hormones can make anxiety worse. Since your thyroid levels have been moving up and down very quickly I am not surprised at your current symptoms.

I also did take the time to go look at your previous thread.



> I'm currently taking 7.5 mcg of T3 only (I know this sounds like a small dose but I don't need a lot of meds to see movement - I became hyperthyroid on 30 mcg of T3 and 15 mcg of T4)


Based on the labs you shared prior to this comment - I would have told you to remain on your dose of T4 hormone and reduce your T3 hormone by 1/2 then retest in 6 weeks. Your FT-4 was not out of range.


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the reply - I agree with your suggestion about the T4 dose and T3 going to half. Wish I knew that before.
And thank you for addressing the anxiety - it's been awful and I'm trying to get back up to my 15mcg dose of T4 (it's a slow process for me)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had to go to a therapist for a few weeks when my endo I took me from full hyper to hypo via Tapazole. I can relate to your experiences. I thought I was going crazy. It passed and never came back once I stabilized


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for the reply! I’ve nevef had symptoms like this and truly feel nuts. It’s reasuring to know it can go away as I stabilize.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cofree said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I've nevef had symptoms like this and truly feel nuts. It's reasuring to know it can go away as I stabilize.


Sending you some positive JUJU while you are on your journey!

In the mean time - the benzo's or probably even Holy Basil might help with your anxiety


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I never had anything wrong with me till Hashi's diagnosis...........
I felt so bad and the medical personnel I saw first were no help at all..............
Anxiety took over and I had all the symptoms you describe...........
I became aware of everything.............
Breathing......sight, sound, smell , taste and touch became enhanced...........
Once I found the right doctor, med's and dose those feelings all fell away............

good luck you ya'


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you creeping - that is very reassuring - I really appreciate it. I can feel some gradual improvement today but it still nags at me and will spike off and on. I’m hopeful though that it’ll improve. Your comments keep me optimistic. Thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When I was swinging hyper to hypo and back, there were days when I felt like I was losing my mind. I probably should have seen a therapist, to be honest. It did resolve slowly once I got to my right dose, but it does come back in a milder form if I go really hypo or slightly hyper even now. Thyroid hormones can truly mess with the mind.


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks Jenny. I kept referencing these replies today when the hyper awareness would set in. It helps tremendously to ease the anxiety which is fueling it right now.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hang in there, we'll help you figure it out.


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all - leaving an update

Seeing improvements as I slowly increase the T3 and T4 meds. I still get over stimulated easily but try to let the racing thoughts pass. The hyper awareness is subsiding a bit - still present - but not as brutal. I'm not quiet at my targeted dose of thyroid meds yet. I should get there this Friday. Then I'll wait 6 weeks for the blood test and see where the thyroid is.

I suppose I'll see additional improvements in those 6 weeks?? Any feedback from folks who have dealt with the anxiety and hyper awareness symptoms?

Thanks again


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Yes, meet with a therapist who specializes in anxiety, health anxiety and OCD in particular. I am a therapist and have dealt with anxiety on and off, sometimes related to health things. It has helped so much knowing how to deal with unwanted thoughts. For me, with these hormone changes (and possibly more to come in the future), increasing my ability to cope is key.


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you! I agree with you. I did a little skill building online for the OCD / anxiety and it did help. Once I stabilize I will search for a therapist


----------

